# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الأولى >  استفسار عن كيفية التسجيل فى الكلية للطلبة الوافدين

## ابويحيي

*ارجومن المشرفين على المنتدي والاعضاء  اعطائى المعلومات الكافية عن الدراسة بكلية الحقوق ( للتعليم المفتوح ) وماهي الصعوبات التي ساواجهها من خلال انضمامي ودراستي البرنامج 
اكتب لكم موضحاً ظروفى  حيث انني اسكن فى فلسطين - غزة  ولكن حبى لمصر واقتناعي بكفائتة تعليم جامعاتها هذا الصرح العظيم شجعني الى الدراسة  ومن اجل ذلك اطلب من  الذين عندهم المعرفة فى شروط التسجيل للطلاب الوافدين من فلسطين وحيث انني طالب فلسطينى من غزة  لاب فلسطينى وام فلسطينية ماهي الاجراءات المتبعة لقبولى فى الانتساب فى برنامج التعليم المفتوح وكيف لى ان اباشر فى تقديم الاوراق الرسمية للانتساب  وماهي نسبة القبول فى الثانوية العامة 
وارجو اخيرا الاهتمام بموضوعي والرد عليه باقرب فرصة ممكنة 

*

----------


## Dina amer

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

مشكووووووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## kura

_العلم هو الوسيلة الوحيدة التى يرتقى بها الانسان الى مراتب الشرف والكرامة
_

----------


## المعتز

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## رنيم حمدي

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

